# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Μελιά Δένδρο - Καρπός

## Efthimis98

Καλημέρα.
Ο αδελφός μου οποίος είναι στην Αθήνα είχε δει κάποιους Ringneck οι οποίοι έτρωγαν τους καρπούς αυτού του δένδρου. Θα μπορούσαμε να τους δώσουμε σε άλλα είδη παπαγάλων, και σε μικρότερους εννοείτε ανοιχτούς επειδή από ότι μου είπε είναι λίγο σκληροί.
Δείτε φωτό (οι καρποί) :

----------


## jk21

*ΕΥΘΥΜΗ να σε φιλησω !!!! 

εδω και καιρο ψαχνω την δραση του αζαδριχτινελαιου (neem oil ) εναντιον ακαρεων (τραχειας αλλα και κοκκινης ψειρας ) και στην πορεια και εναντιον ενδοπαρασιτων σκουληκιων και  κοκκιδιων .Δεν ηταν ευκολο ομως να το βρουμε στην ελλαδα ευκολα 

ομως με το να με βαλεις να ψαξω για την μελια ,ανακαλυψα οτι ειναι ξαδερφακι της και εχει και αυτη αζαδριχτινη !


To φυτο εχει ονομασια  melia azedarach*δες περισσοτερα εδω 

http://www.ftiaxno.gr/2010/09/neem-a...ta-indica.html
http://www.infonet-biovision.org/res...20NeemTree.pdf

το πως θα μπορουσε να χρησιμοποιηθει ,ειναι κατι που το ψαχνω για να το σιγουρεψω (θα δεις καποιες προτασεις στα λινκ ) αλλα το σιγουρο ειναι ,οτι η ουσια αζαδριχτινη εχει δραση και εναντιον των ακαρεων (ισως και της τραχειας ) ,αλλα γινεται χρηση του neem oil *εναντιον των κοκκιδιων* στα πουλερικα 

http://www.fspublishers.org/website/images1/3693_..pdf
http://www.idhaa.org/Art/993/377/AQU...DIA-AGENT.html
http://www.betuco.be/agroforestry/Ne...roducts%20.pdf
http://www.ajol.info/index.php/nvj/a...iew/3584/38120



τωρα σε αυτο που ρωτας ,εφοσον τους τρωνε τα ριγκνεκ ,θα ειναι ασφαλη και στα αλλα .Αν δεν τα επιλεγουν ,αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα ... σε αυτη την περιπτωση ,ποτε ποτε θα μπορουσε να λοιωνεις καποιους και να δοκιμασεις να προσφερεις ετσι

----------


## Efthimis98

Ενδιαφερον... μολις μπω απο υπολογιστη θα διαβασω τα link!!!  :winky:

----------


## xrisam

Eυθύμη είσαι πολύ μπροστά τελικά!!!!! :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------


## aeras

> *ΕΥΘΥΜΗ να σε φιλησω !!!! 
> 
> εδω και καιρο ψαχνω την δραση του αζαδριχτινελαιου (neem oil ) εναντιον ακαρεων (τραχειας αλλα και κοκκινης ψειρας ) και στην πορεια και εναντιον ενδοπαρασιτων σκουληκιων και  κοκκιδιων .Δεν ηταν ευκολο ομως να το βρουμε στην ελλαδα ευκολα 
> 
> ομως με το να με βαλεις να ψαξω για την μελια ,ανακαλυψα οτι ειναι ξαδερφακι της και εχει και αυτη αζαδριχτινη !
> 
> 
> To φυτο εχει ονομασια  melia azedarach*
> 
> ...


  Έχει εγγραφεί για καταπολέμηση των παρασίτων στις ΗΠΑ και σε πολλές άλλες χώρες. Azadirachtin δεν έχει knock-down αποτέλεσμα σε έντομα, αλλά δρα ενάντια αίσθηση ενός εντόμου της γεύσης και έτσι διαταράσσει τη διατροφή και την ωοτοκία.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μερικές ακόμη πληροφορίες για το τι τρώνε αυτοί οι παπαγάλοι στην φύση, κάτι το οποίο θα μας βοηθήσει να εισχωρήσουμε ακόμη πιο πολύ στις διατροφικές συνήθειες των παπαγάλων στην φύση!!!  :Happy: 




> Επιλογή βιοτόπου - Συνήθειες
> 
> Παράλληλα με τις παρατηρήσεις απογραφής και διασποράς, έχουν καταγραφεί  μερικά πρώτα στοιχεία για τα ενδιαιτήματα που προτιμά το είδος. Προς το  παρόν, φαίνεται ότι περιορίζεται σε αστικές και περιαστικές περιοχές με  μεγάλους κήπους και πάρκα. Αρκετές παρατηρήσεις γίνανε και για τις  διατροφικές συνήθειες, που έχουν προς το παρόν καταδείξει ότι το εξωτικό  αυτό πουλί τρέφεται με διάφορους καρπούς των πάρκων και μεγάλων κήπων,  όπως είναι οι «χουρμάδες» φοινικοειδών και ιδιαίτερα του Φοίνικα των  Καναρίων Phoenix canariensis που είναι το πιο διαδεδομένο στους κήπους  της Ελλάδας και οι καρποί του εξωτικού (Κίνα) καλλωπιστικού δέντρου  Μελία Melia azedarach. Όπως αναφέρει και ο Μαρτίνος Γκαίτλιχ (προσ.  επικοιν. Ιαν.2007) η Μελία αποτελεί επίσης βασική τροφή των ίδιων  παπαγάλων που έχουν αποικίσει πρόσφατα και κάποιες αραβικές χώρες σαν το  Ομάν. 
> 
> Επίσης πολύ διαδεδομένη είναι η αναζήτηση τροφής στα Κυπαρίσσια  Cupressus sempervirens. Τα πουλιά φαίνεται να τρώνε τα σποράκια που  περιέχουν τα κυπαρισσόμηλα αφού ουσιαστικά δεν καταναλώνεται το ξυλώδες  μέρος.
> 
> Έχουν επίσης παρατηρηθεί να τρώνε τους σπόρους ώριμων νερατζιών Citrus  aurantium(του επίσης εξωτικού καλλωπιστικού δέντρου από τις  Ινδίες-Βιρμανία), αμύγδαλων Prunus dulcis και κελυφών φιστικιών  Pistacia vera.
> 
> Πηγή : http://ordinarymortalgr.blogspot.gr/.../ringneck.html


Παρεμπίπτοντος νομίζω ότι έχουν συμπεριλαμβάνονται και στον κατάλογο των ειδών της Ελλάδας αφού συντηρούν ένα σταθερό και αυξανόμενο αριθμό!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Επαναφέρω αυτό το άρθρο, με ντοκουμέντα ( όχι δικά μου ) :

----------

